# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  عدم بث مباريات الممتاز

## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*كتلة الممتاز تقرر عدم بث بقية المباريات من الممتاز ، و ذلك بسبب متأخرات الأندية على الإتحاد ، و قد أكد برفسير تميم : مقرر الكتلة أن مشكلة الاندية مع الاتحاد و ليس القناة الناقلة ، 
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*و تميم أكد قبل قليل لقناة قوون أن الاتحاد سلم الأندية فقط مبلغ 15000 جنيه أي أقل من 50% من القيمة المحددة 
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*الإتحاد دا بودى القروش ويـــــــــــن ...؟؟؟





مشكووووووووووووور ياصفوة ...
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*شكرا على المرور .... وداا السؤال المحير الناس
                        	*

----------

